# What currently sucks about high school?



## UnknownObservantTortoise (Feb 7, 2012)

Time to have my rant about english high schools in my area... but more specifically mine. 

Went to a school with walls the blandest colours, the plaster cracking, etc, with archaic, catholic values (granted it WAS a catholic school, but this school was chosen for me out of the fact that my parents were catholics, and i never objected) the first couple of years were... crap for me personally, but good in terms of what a school should do. (give a work ethic, promote hard work, regular assessment, etc etc) THEN it got later, and later, and i eventually realised the hidden, intricacies of the place i was studying in: It was pretty damn selfish, to put it bluntly. I currently have two english GCSE's in literature (one of which i obviously wont need) and a core science gcse as well as the three individual sciences. Which is a little annoying when your chemistry-teacher-uncle tells you that the core sciences AREN'T ACTUALLY VALID when taken along with the individual qualifications. Also, the amount of sheer PRESSURE PRESSURE PRESSURE i got to do maths and german was unbelievable. granted, they want you to give them good results, but there is a balance which a school has to keep, i believe, and that is the balanmce between getting good results and actually caring about your students. I was constantly reined into this kind of 'you be a good little academic student and everything will be okay for you, you will 'show the other people that you came from a good school, and are well-knowledged.', and that you will have a better chance of getting qualified. Problem is, when you realise you are no longer interested in fulfilling a bunch of driveless, emotionless, heartless checklists on some school bopard officals desk, and you no longer like the more streamlined, 'intelligent' subjects such as maths and science, etc, you get a little pissed off when thats all they ask you about, instead of asking 'how is the drama department doing with that production this year.' and when i say 'drama department' i mean, a room with not that much space for 30 people to move around in, eith some spots and a projector. With no time to express the validity of the subject, no performing arts class, and with music given not enough time either (and generally given classical-style orchestral roles as a rule of thumb anyway)its highly irritating. and the worst part? in my school, whilst possible to take two languages a the same time (one compulsary, one by choice, like i did) it is not possible to take drama and music, as they are 'soft subjects'. People need to realise that you should just let people do whatever the hell they want. Because then you get on good grounds, they do the work, and you dont crush their creativity and souls. Nice going, jackasses of school governors. 

If this post seemed hastily written and difficult to read because of spelling errors, i saw this thread and basically thought: venting time. So if you have any questions, ill answer them if you want.

P.S. They need to stop getting SMASH instead of MASHED FRICKIN' POTATOES for lunch! im serious, that stuff is disgusting and the most unappetizing ything you could ever serve an adolescent.


----------



## AxisCloud (Aug 4, 2012)

PowerShell said:


> What kind of high school you go to? We had a lot of options and things such as the Youth Apprenticeship program (which I participated in) that supported many different career options.


It is mainly my computer science teacher. She is very stupid to be honest. I told her I would love to get involved in film festivals that the school supported but she just rolled her eyes and went back to talking to other students about shoes. I felt hurt. When I went to ask for editing advice she ignored me and said to stick with marketing. I hate marketing too.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

AxisCloud said:


> It is mainly my computer science teacher. She is very stupid to be honest. I told her I would love to get involved in film festivals that the school supported but she just rolled her eyes and went back to talking to other students about shoes. I felt hurt. When I went to ask for editing advice she ignored me and said to stick with marketing. I hate marketing too.


I had some teachers that sucked but some were good. I guess it's like any job. There's some very competent people and others you wonder how they keep a job.


----------



## Night & Day (Jul 17, 2010)

Many teachers are just terrible...can't keep the class calm, don't teach things right, don't take their job seriously just their paychecks...plus many students are bad influences; drugs, bullies, etc. Some security guards are corrupted, they cover some students' drug use, bullying & in return those students wont tell on them for their bad habits. Much of the material is already known, they don't try to teach new things. It doesn't really seem like a way to prepare students for college, more like a way to make money & get people used to a sort of "slave" system.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Fine Shrine said:


> Many teachers are just terrible...can't keep the class calm, don't teach things right, don't take their job seriously just their paychecks...plus many students are bad influences; drugs, bullies, etc.


That's why I took honors classes. Then again we didn't have security guards and things weren't that bad in school.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Depends on the person. Brief description of the characters perhaps?


----------



## Aubbs (Jun 12, 2012)

The worst is the favoritism and the blatant acceptance of bullying and prejudice. They will let things fly over their head when you know they heard it or they'll go along with it.

The best example I can think of that was pretty recent was this junior girl who beat cancer last year bu because of it lost all her hair. Well now she has this cute, pixie cut and people in class will call her a dike or a hermaphrodite as a 'joke' but it really bugs her. The teacher was in the room said nothing and she even told me she said something to him and he didn't do anything about it. However she finally stood up for herself and called one of the guys a pretty creative and nasty name but got in trouble for be disruptive and sent to the office...

That is what sucks. Schools are suppose to teach us that we have all the same equal rights yet they treat others better and stay with the stereotypes. It is annoying


----------



## Baby Spidey (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a terrible math teacher, and if there was a way to get him fired, I would use all of my power to make that happen. However, I will speak to the LD (learning director) and talk to him about not letting my teacher teach that certain class next year. (Learning directors appoint teachers to what subject they will be teaching next school year.)


----------

